# A few more ECG pictures



## mano (Jun 2, 2011)

Jon sharpening my Carbonext gyuto, Dave's and Delbert's wares and some ribs I smoked on Memorial Day.





[/URL] 




[/URL] 



[/URL] 



[/URL]



[/URL] 



[/URL] 



[/URL] 



[/URL] 



[/URL] 



[/URL] 



[/URL] 



[/URL] 



[/URL]


----------



## MadMel (Jun 3, 2011)

Awesome display of knives there!!


----------



## ecchef (Jun 3, 2011)

MadMel said:


> Awesome display of knives there!!


 
That 'Q ain't too bad lookin' either!!! :hungry:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 3, 2011)

Dang, I missed out inspecting that Michael Rader knife.


----------



## Potato42 (Jun 9, 2011)

Looking good! I have a 3 questions

1. Who is the fella to thr right of Dave and half hidden behind Jon?

2. Who is the maker for that fantastic looking knife in the wooden display box?

3. Who is the guy in the green shirt holding up the Ealy knife?

I like to put names with faces or in this case, faces with handles:biggrin:


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 9, 2011)

1. Aldo (steel supplier from NJ)

2. Rader (the pass-around knife, I believe)

3. Del!


----------



## Potato42 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks David!


----------



## azmark (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm not sure what is making me drool more; the knives or the food!


----------

